# Kennel cough - rate of coughing



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone whose dog has had kennel cough can tell me about how often the cough would occur?

Otto coughed all evening and then maybe 5 coughing spells while we slept. I originally thought it was due to something caught in his throat because he did cough up a piece of a stick last night. I called his daycare and they said KC was going around. :-\. I called the vet about an hour ago and haven't heard him cough since! I watched some YouTube videos of dogs with KC and it's the same type of cough. Just waiting up hear back from the vet...


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Simba had Kennel cough at 9 weeks, when we had to put him in doggy care for the day. The coughing was infrequent and sounded really worse than it was (was worried though). He ate and played as usual. We called the vet and he advised to let it run its course as the medication they prescribe is not really effective.
My girlfriend and I self medicated by giving him a 1/4 teaspoon of cough medicine at intervals. The cough lasted for about 5 days and during that period, we kept him away from other dogs.
He has since had his Kennel cough medication and has been going to the same day care, with no problems. He is 14 weeks now.
Wishing otto a quick recovery


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if Otto's had a stick caught in his throat surely it would create lessions (sp?) and irritate his throat even after he'd brought it up.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with harrigab, it sounds like the coughing could be a result of the stick having sratched the lining of his throat. Give it a few days and I think you will see an improvement.

There does seem to be a lot of KC going around in our area. I was out whizzing yesterday with some of the local viz whizz group, and one of the group was a veterinary nurse and she was saying to just let it runs its course. Dose with Benalyn Cough medicine. I was asking about the vaccine and she was saying it is a waste of time and that her practise don't recommend it as there are so many different strains and they are changing all the time. The other interesting point she made which really surprised me was that a dog is infectious for about 2 weeks after they stop coughing.

Keep us posted on Otto.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info/opionions, everyone! I will update within the next few days. For now, Otto just gets extra lovin' (and kisses)!


----------

